# Amateur Mo



## Jansenhuant09 (May 25, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm from central California and after seeing all the amazing things you have done on here I can easily admit to be an amateur haunter. About 2 years ago my friends and I decided to add a haunted walk through with our Halloween party and I was fishing for ideas when I found you. Thank goodness for that since you all have the most amazing ideas! I look forward to asking you all tons of questions and making my haunts better. 

~Mo


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Glad to see another central Califonia haunter here. I'm from the Fresno area....Welcome aboard.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mo!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

cool beans and welcome


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

Welcome! I spent some time on the central coast some time ago.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome aboard.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mo! Nice to have you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! welcome to the mad house!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome Mo, we are really glad to have you here!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Jansenhuant09 (May 25, 2011)

Anyone else like how I totally misspelled haunted... I rule?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We have lots of ideas to share.


----------

